# E' morto Claudio Lippi, giornalista Milan Channel



## Kurt91 (26 Marzo 2013)

Come da titolo, è morto Claudio Lippi giornalista di Milan Channel in seguito ad un incidente stradale in moto. Era appena diventato padre. A darne l'annuncio il sito ufficiale del Milan.

RIP


----------



## James Watson (26 Marzo 2013)

Oddio ma era giovane, che gli è successo??


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Marzo 2013)

Incidente stradale a quanto pare.


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

Incidente motociclistico


----------



## sheva90 (26 Marzo 2013)

Non ci credo maledizione, ci salutammo pure al Rigamonti di Brescia...
Grandissimo giornalista e vero cuore rossonero.
La vita è ingiusta.


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2013)

RIP


----------



## James Watson (26 Marzo 2013)

spiace quando se ne va qualcuno di così giovane.. r.i.p.


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2013)

Era appena diventato padre... non ci sono parole.

RIP


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Po*ca *****, mi dispiace molto


----------



## BB7 (26 Marzo 2013)

A volte l'ho visto su MilanChannel... era simpatico e giovane. RIP


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Marzo 2013)

mi spiace moltissimo!!!
riposa in pace


----------



## chicagousait (26 Marzo 2013)

Dispiace davvero tanto


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Era appena diventato padre... non ci sono parole.
> 
> RIP


ù
una tragedia pazzesca.... RIP


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Marzo 2013)

Che brutte cose mamma mia!!! Appena diventato padre poi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Marzo 2013)

Rip


----------



## Miro (26 Marzo 2013)

Non ci credo...condoglianze alla famiglia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

rip


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Marzo 2013)

Che tragedia,mi dispiace un casino. R.I.P.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Marzo 2013)

Brutta notizia


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Marzo 2013)

Non è possibile. Poverino, e povera famiglia


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Marzo 2013)

Un bravo ragazzo e tifoso rossonero,mi spiace molto.


----------



## Doctore (26 Marzo 2013)

incredibile...


----------



## Graxx (26 Marzo 2013)

ce l'ho tra gli amici su fb...la vita è assurda...


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Marzo 2013)

quando scopri che ha appena avuto un bambino ti chiedi coma faccia ad esistere un dio che vuole questo..incredibile


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

sul suo profilo c'e' una foto fatta con la figlia l'8 Marzo stupenda...che tragedia immane


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2013)

Poveretto, una bravissima persona e un grande professionista.


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

e' successo verso le 10,30 in via Vigevanese 7 nel comune di Buccinasco molto vicino a dove abito


----------



## Bawert (26 Marzo 2013)

Rip


----------



## hiei87 (26 Marzo 2013)

Era a Milan Channel dal primo giorno...Ormai guardo raramente il canale tematico, ma nei primi anni mi faceva compagnia per ore...
Riposi in pace....


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2013)

Riposi in pace


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Marzo 2013)

Aveva proprio una bella faccia simpatica, sempre educatissimo e pacato.
Che peccato.


----------



## juventino (26 Marzo 2013)

Bruttissima notizia. Riposi in pace.


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Non era lui che faceva la telecronaca per le trasferte del Milan?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non era lui che faceva la telecronaca per le trasferte del Milan?



Si lui


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

oddio mi dispiace  il twit del faraone allora e per lui


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Marzo 2013)

Mi dispiace molto, un uomo pieno di passione e gioia di vivere. Riposi in pace.


----------



## Brain84 (26 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia che tragedia. Condoglianze a tutta la famiglia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2013)




----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

avevo avuto il piacere di conoscerlo lo scorso anno,persona molto gentile e competente


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (26 Marzo 2013)

Spiace davvero, RIP.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Marzo 2013)

Certo che la vita talvolta è proprio crudele.A sto povero ragazzo da poco era nata una bambina e neanche il tempo di godersela che è venuto a mancare.


----------



## BB7 (26 Marzo 2013)




----------



## milanfly (26 Marzo 2013)

spiace un casino r.i.p.


----------



## Marilson (26 Marzo 2013)

maledette moto

RIP


----------



## bmb (26 Marzo 2013)

Persona genuina, brillante, simpatica. Come se fosse morto un amico.

Quante ne hanno uccise ste moto.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (26 Marzo 2013)

Mi dispiace tantissimo...


----------



## rossovero (26 Marzo 2013)

Quasi non ci credo. Che ingiustizia! Rip, grande cuore rossonero!


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

poco fa son passato sul luogo dell'incidente per lasciare un fiore,mi veniva da piangere...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> poco fa son passato sul luogo dell'incidente per lasciare un fiore,mi veniva da piangere...


----------



## Milanscout (26 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> poco fa son passato sul luogo dell'incidente per lasciare un fiore,mi veniva da piangere...


bellissimo gesto


----------



## Prinz (26 Marzo 2013)

Me lo ricordo dai tempi di Zaccheroni, praticamente era a MC dal primo giorno. Spiace tanto


----------



## Livestrong (26 Marzo 2013)

A Milan channel tra l'altro era perculato da tutti... In modo bonario ovviamente


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> poco fa son passato sul luogo dell'incidente per lasciare un fiore,mi veniva da piangere...


Si è saputa la dinamica dell'incidente?


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Marzo 2013)

Sicuramente tra i migliori.. Non lo seguivo molto perchè non possiedo l'abbonamento a Milan Channel ma sul tubo si trovano moltissime sue interviste (tra cui quella esilerante a Muntari mentre Abate e Van Bommel si schiantano con la macchinetta).

Fa male pensare quanto avrebbe potuto ancora dare. Andarsene così giovani...

Riposa in pace.


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si è saputa la dinamica dell'incidente?


pare abbia centrato una macchina che usciva dal passo carraio


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Marzo 2013)

ho saputo solo ora della tragica notizia. 

è terribile, non ci sono parole....mi spiace tantissimo.
riposi in pace.


----------



## franko1986 (26 Marzo 2013)

Lo avevo tra gli amici su Facebook. Se solo immaginaste quanto amava sua figlia appena nata.

E' devastante.


----------



## Nivre (26 Marzo 2013)

Dispiace un casino, la vita a volte è proprio una me*da.

Condoglianze alla famiglia. Riposa in pace Claudio


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Marzo 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> la vita a volte è proprio una me*da.



quanto è vero, ci son rimasto malissimo


----------



## sion (26 Marzo 2013)

tanti anni fa quando avevo milan channel lo seguivo molto molto volentieri,mi ha fatto "compagnia" in tante giornate..un grande veramente!

mi dispiace da morire..tanto tanto tanto


----------



## Degenerate X (27 Marzo 2013)

Belle parole di Suma su Facebook:
[h=5]Ciao Claudio. Il mazzo di fiori che abbiamo voluto metterti sulla scrivania è solo perchè sei sempre in giro, sempre a Milanello, e oggi abbiamo voluto così, per riempire un po'. Ti scrivo io, ma Alessandro, Benedetta, Pietro e Simona sono qui con me. No, non ti preoccupare se tra ieri e oggi non sei riuscito ad andare a Milanello, e se si è incasinato il palinsesto non è un problema, cosa vai a pensare. Piuttosto, il signor Galliani ha parlato con Milena e tutto il Milan è orgoglioso delle sue parole e di come lui abbia saputo e saprà stare vicino a lei e a Sofia, è tutto a posto Claudio. Adesso devi pensare solo a te. Sai com'è Galliani e sai com'è il Milan: a tutto il resto ci pensano loro. Anche Marco è qui con noi e mi telefona ogni cinque minuti. Senti un po', la moto. Non sapevo che ce l'avevi, va beh, ne parleremo più avanti. Il Mister, Daniele, Luca e Marco sono venuti a trovarti e tutti i ragazzi a Milanello pensano e penseranno a te. Vittorio, Ugo, Pippo, Elena, Beatrice, Giorgia, Andrea e Nicola ci sono e lo sai anche questo. Ieri hanno fatto un giro dalle nostre parti Anna, Tiziana, Valerio e Luca. Ci siamo stretti la mano tutti, preocupes no. Mi ha telefonato Mara. Mi hanno scritto Vera e Federico. Anche Alessia e Roberta si sono tenute aggiornate e stanno come noi. Tranquillo, vedrai che non ti annoierai. La tua casella di posta elettronica rimane aperta: riceverai come sempre tutte le mail del Milan e le mie, pensa che fortuna, di redazione. Te l'avevo detto quest'estate, Milan Channel non morirà mai. E quindi nessuno di noi muore davvero. Anche le persone dell'Inter sono state molto carine con te, sai che sono io quello che fa casino e tu quello che stempera. Cerca di far stare tranquilli Carlo, Luca e Giovanni, perchè mi sa che al prossimo Studio Milan non ci sarai, ma va bene uguale. Per oggi non c'è altro. Ti scrivo domenica per gli Auguri di Buona Pasqua, Claudio. Ciao.[/h]


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Marzo 2013)

Madò


----------



## Snake (27 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2013)

*Oggi Milan Channel sarà in chiaro e dedicherà la giornata al ricordo di Claudio.*


----------



## bmb (27 Marzo 2013)

Avevo gli occhi pieni a leggere le parole di Suma.


----------



## smallball (27 Marzo 2013)

Poco fa sono ripassato davanti al luogo dell'incidente e non ho potuto fare a meno di commuovermi...ciao Claudio ....


----------



## sheva90 (27 Marzo 2013)

Ho pianto vedendo la clip sul canale


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (27 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Claudio, fratello rossonero


----------



## Petrecte (27 Marzo 2013)

Accanto a chi rimane,vivissime condoglianze.


----------



## peppe75 (27 Marzo 2013)

è stato un colpo leggere la notizia.... all'inizio ho fatto confusione nelle foto apparse su calciomercato.com...io sono un assiduo affezionato alla trasmissione di tiziano crudeli....e lì che l'ho vedevo spesso anche se ultimamente è stato un pò assente....è un grande fratello rossonero che ci guiderà dall'alto...speriamo che sabato gli facciamo un bel regalo...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2013)

Il ricordo di Pellegatti:
''Venerdì pomeriggio, San Siro. E’ una bella giornata di sole. Claudio Lippi, accompagnato da sua moglie Milena, porta allo stadio Sofia, la sua bambina di due anni, sempre sorridente, che lui adora. Chiede a Marco Buzzi, il fotografo del Milan, di scattare un foto di famiglia. E’ felice!
Lunedì pomeriggio, Castellanza. Claudio è stato a Milanello per il suo giornaliero lavoro nel Centro Sportivo rossonero. Lo stiamo aspettando, perché senza di lui non può cominciare l’intervista a Adriano Galliani.Entra nell’aula dove si tiene il convegno. Un veloce saluto, poi, come sempre, circondiamo il dirigente milanista e, come sempre, la prima domanda è la sua.
No, purtroppo non è la prima, ma sarà l’ultima perché Claudio Lippi non c’è più. Quando lo rivedo, ha gli occhi chiusi, accarezzato dalla mamma disperata. Entra il suo grande amico Hernan Crespo, che abbraccia, piangendo, Milena, quasi incredula, mentre Amelia, il primo dei giocatori arrivati per un triste saluto, ha la testa bassa e gli occhi lucidi.
Da oggi Marco e i suoi compagni lo cercheranno con lo sguardo, ma non lo incontreranno mai più, fuori da quella palazzina degli spogliatoi, dove li ha sempre attesi per un breve saluto, per una frase scherzosa, per l’intervista di rito.
Claudio si sente, anzi è, uno di loro, perché aveva vissuto da promettente giocatore, prima, e da inviato poi, i loro riti, le loro abitudini, le loro tensioni, i loro sorrisi, i loro malumori. Certo, ogni volta sospira, con un pizzico di invidia, quando li vede entrare in campo, su quei prati morbidi, ben tenuti, un meraviglioso tappeto ben differente dalle superfici gibbose e spelacchiate dove spesso si era allenato.
Claudio, un innamorato del pallone, un numero 10 dal talento forse mai compiutamente espresso, ma che si sente orgoglioso, me ne accorgo, quando, senza ironie, gli chiedo a volte un parere da ex giocatore. Per continuare a sentirsi protagonista vero, studia per conseguire il patentino di allenatore. Nella scorsa stagione, la prima di questa nuova esperienza, ottiene già buoni risultati con i giovanissimi dell’Aldini.
Quest’anno però si ferma, senza rimpianti, per vivere più intensamente ogni minuto con la sua Sofia, ma pronto a rientrare in campo, per respirare l’erba verde, per insegnare calcio, per inseguire quel pallone che per lui si è fermato per sempre.
Non è giusto, arbitro, il fischio è arrivato troppo, troppo presto!''


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Marzo 2013)

ancora non me ne rendo conto poveraccio. 

com'è ingiusta la vita....


----------



## smallball (28 Marzo 2013)

il Milan onorera' la memoria di Claudio giocando a Verona col lutto al braccio


----------



## folletto (29 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Era appena diventato padre... non ci sono parole.



Mamma mia che brutta cosa


----------



## dioscuro84 (29 Marzo 2013)

vedendo la bellissima clip di MC non potevo non piangere..sembra assurdo che non ci sia più ricordo l'ultima intervista di Nesta quando ha lasciato con il suo tono sempre scherzoso e alla mano..non oso immaginare come possa stare la moglie dev'essere devastante..RIP fratello rossonero


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

I funerali di Claudio si terranno venerdi 5 Aprile alle ore 16,30 presso la chiesa di San Giovanni Battista a Cesano Boscone,x chi non conoscesse la zona si trova tra il Comune e il Cinema Teatro Cristallo e si tratta di zona pedonale quindi bisogna parcheggiare a un centinaio di metri. Accorrete numerosi


----------



## sion (30 Marzo 2013)

ancora enormemente dispiaciuto per questo ragazzo,per questo tifoso rossonero,per questa splendida persona..


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2013)

Omaggio di San Siro a Claudio.


----------



## smallball (14 Aprile 2013)

molto toccante ,con la compagna in lacrime inquadrata


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2013)

Devo dire che la sua assenza a Milan Channel si sente parecchio, ormai ero abituato a vederlo li.


----------



## smallball (20 Maggio 2013)

ciao Lippino,questo terzo posto e' anche e soprattutto tuo


----------



## raducioiu (25 Maggio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> ciao Lippino,questo terzo posto e' anche e soprattutto tuo



Mauro Suma invoca l'aiuto di Lippi prima del gol di Mexes contro il Siena:


----------



## Brain84 (7 Luglio 2013)

un ricordo da Galliani, molto bello.


----------



## smallball (8 Luglio 2013)

oggi e' il compleanno di Claudio,avrebbe compiuto 43 anni


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Luglio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> oggi e' il compleanno di Claudio,avrebbe compiuto 43 anni


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Marzo 2014)

bel gesto di Balo che a fine match dedica la vittoria a Claudio, scomparso un anno fa.


----------

